# Your childrens statistics



## wannabump82

I found myself measuring and weighing my boys this morning out of curiosity and for a bit of fun. I am finding it hard to understand the BMI statistics for my 4 year and 1 month old as he is in the 99th percentile which states obese for his weight. To look at him he looks broad but not overweight. 

Here are my boys statistics for comparison:-

CHARLIE

Age - 7 years, 1 month
Height - 126 CM (4ft 1)
Weight - 54.6 lbs
BMI - 16 (healthy) - 61st percentile

JAKE

Age - 4 years, 1 month
Height - 110 CM (3ft 7)
Weight- 53.2 lbs
BMI - 20.2 (Obese) - 99th percentile


----------



## Pearls18

I don't weigh my kids (only because I don't have scales in the house) my eldest was weighed when he started school 10 months ago and was on the 50th, he looks a typical skinny kid! My youngest (2) is on the 25th, he's always been teeny. They eat like horses but are very active, we're a slim family. Have you looked on the charts in your red book? They will weigh him when he starts school and will get in touch with you if they are concerned, if you are happy he eats a balanced diet with lots of activity I wouldn't worry, I know BMI isn't accurate for everyone.


----------



## sabby52

I dont have an actual figure for weight (I dont own scales) I only go by what the doctor tells me at his appointments or when he has a weigh in for a judo competition and I dont think my 18 year old would let me weigh him :haha::haha:

Dec
Age- 8 years 9 months 
height- 135cm (4f 5inches)
weight- last Judo weigh in3 weeks ago, 56lbs (exactly 4 stone)
BMI- never checked so dont have a clue lol 

Daniel 
Age- 18 years 6 months :haha:
Height- 6f 2inches
weight- last weighed in school about 4-5 months ago, 10.5 stone
BMI- dont know


----------



## wannabump82

It's change really because my eldest has a very slim build and my second is so broad. All i can put it down to is bone density. We have digital scales for me and hubby and they love weighing themselves. There is only one on difference between my boys. 

Here's Jake...he is the 'obese' one...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## wannabump82

And this was taken at Christmas so boys were 6½ and 3½....

I'm thinking that Jake might be taller than Charlie when he's an adult which is strange because I'm only 5ft 1 and hubby is 5ft 9 although hubby cousins and aunty is over 6ft.

Does Jake look obese? I won't be offended lol. You read up so much on child obesity and how parents don't monitor their weight.
 



Attached Files:







charlie and jake.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Button#

I was reading up about this recently as my DS is about to start school so we weighed and measured him and checked his bmi online. I was worried about him being underweight but he is 75th centile and within healthy range. Apparently our perception of what's normal has changed because so many kids are overweight now. Kids are meant to be 'skinny'. He might even out as he grows but I'm sure his school will give you advice if you need it.

I also don't think it helps when you have a small child and HVs get you to try and fatten them up to push them up the centiles without reference to their height.


----------



## Spottycup

We got a letter saying my 5.5 year old had been weighed at school and she was apparently very obese according to her bmi. Me and my OH are not worried as she eats healthy and is active and doesn't look over weight. 

She's 4ft and around 4 stone.. She's also tall for her age and is in size 7-8 clothes. x


----------



## Pearls18

Found the chart and my son was just under 3 stone at 5 which is average, honestly, if my child came up as obese I would do a food diary for a couple weeks and show it to the school nurse or similar just for a second opinion, your son looks more built in the first photo than mine (he's nearly 6 now) but no he doesn't look "obese" to me, the word obese is scary but I do think as a society like pp says we have come desensitised as to what overweight is, I often say I remember growing kids were skinny, like we looked ill lol, but kids look different today. I wouldn't ignore BMI, but if after assessing diet I was happy with food, activity, happiness and energy AND had sought a second opinion, it wouldn't worry me.


----------



## wannabump82

Thanks ladies. Whenever people see Jake they always think he's older than what he is and they say how well built he is so I cant go off the BMI too much. He starts school in September so I will wait until they weigh and measure him and see what they say.


----------



## Quartz

My two have very similar stats to yours (except oldest is a girl)

She is 7 years 5 months
126 cm 52lbs

Her 3 year 9 month brother (Charlie as it happens) is
108cm and 49 lbs

She is naturally slender and eats a lot (more than him) he is built like your youngest broad and tall (he is the same height as some reception children but not starting school for another year). I used to worry but now its just their build.


----------



## SarahBear

Obesity on children doesn't always look the same as with adults which leads a lot of parents to not realizing their children are over weight. Just focus on eating healthy and being active.


----------



## LoveCakes

Be careful weighing at home, most scales are calibrated for adults so don't weigh accurately for smaller weight limits. Try holding your child, weighing both of you then weighing yourself and working out the difference.


----------



## KatieB

Louis had his weight checked at school in February (almost 5) and was 19.2 kg (42lbs) and 112 cm. He has definitely grown again height wise but not really put on weight (that I can tell, he's not been weighed since). He's very slender. It didn't state his bmi, just said that he was in the healthy range. I'm not sure about Alex's weight but he's broader build than Louis x


----------



## tommyg

I don't think BMI works for small children. How do his weight & height centiles compare in the red book charts?
I don't think he looks anywhere near obese but if you are really concerned speak with your GP. 
I have little faith in HV and they are very inconsistent in their advice.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Dd1
5yrs 6mths
2st 13lbs (41lbs)
113cm

Dd2
2yrs 11mths (almost)
1st 13lb
89cm

Dd3
21months
1st 10lbs
78cm

I did these at home so wont be totally accurate. No idea on their bmi!
Eldest is very slim built but not skinny, dd2 is tiny and dd3 is quite short and still has baby chub on her belly and legs :D


----------



## AngelUK

Dominic is 107.5cm tall and weighs 22kg, which puts him as very overweight on the 98th curve for weight and 75th for height. There is no doubt that he is overweight, it is obvious, even taking into a account that he has a sturdy and broad build.

Sebastian is 104cm tall and weighs 14.8kg, which puts him still on the healthy weight range but only on the 2nd curve while he is 50th for height. He is very slight and all his ribs, even across his chest stick out. 

And therein lies my problem. Dominic has a healthy diet on the whole but Sebastian eats virtually nothing of that diet and only chips/fries and chicken nuggets in any good quantities (and no he will not eat the home made healthier ones). I cannot feed them a different diet cause this was done to me as a child and it resulted in a very unhealthy relationship with food and especially treats. And there is no use in telling me that Sebastian will eat healthily if he has no choice cause this does not apply to him, I've tried. It is also not a phase as he has been like that since we started weaning him. He may grow out of it and I hope he does. :(


----------



## Vickie

Both of my kids sit the 50% for weight and height generally. I'm not sure what their BMI is though.

Hannah just turned 8 and I'm not sure on her height but she weighs 54 pounds. 

Rhys is 4 and weighs 35 pounds and again I can't remember his height :wacko: our big issue with him is that he falls off the chart for height, has a major growth spurt and goes back to the 50%. Our doctor finally gave up on rechecking his height every six months :rofl:


----------



## Quartz

Button# said:


> I was reading up about this recently as my DS is about to start school so we weighed and measured him and checked his bmi online. I was worried about him being underweight but he is 75th centile and within healthy range. Apparently our perception of what's normal has changed because so many kids are overweight now. Kids are meant to be 'skinny'. He might even out as he grows but I'm sure his school will give you advice if you need it.
> 
> I also don't think it helps when you have a small child and HVs get you to try and fatten them up to push them up the centiles without reference to their height.




AngelUK said:


> Dominic is 107.5cm tall and weighs 22kg, which puts him as very overweight on the 98th curve for weight and 75th for height. There is no doubt that he is overweight, it is obvious, even taking into a account that he has a sturdy and broad build.
> 
> Sebastian is 104cm tall and weighs 14.8kg, which puts him still on the healthy weight range but only on the 2nd curve while he is 50th for height. He is very slight and all his ribs, even across his chest stick out.
> 
> And therein lies my problem. Dominic has a healthy diet on the whole but Sebastian eats virtually nothing of that diet and only chips/fries and chicken nuggets in any good quantities (and no he will not eat the home made healthier ones). I cannot feed them a different diet cause this was done to me as a child and it resulted in a very unhealthy relationship with food and especially treats. And there is no use in telling me that Sebastian will eat healthily if he has no choice cause this does not apply to him, I've tried. It is also not a phase as he has been like that since we started weaning him. He may grow out of it and I hope he does. :(

Has a medical professional said anything - I think we have said on threads before that Charlie and Dominic are similar - Charlies weight was done at hospital (he needed to be weighed in order to get the correct dosage of antibiotic) and no one said anything. Maybe he looks more overweight because his brother is underweight?


----------



## tommyg

Angel I think I would speak with a GP and get some ideas or referral to dietician. 

An i right in thinking Sebastian must be about outgrowing his toddler car seat but not heavy enough to legally use a high back booster. That tells me something is an issue.


----------



## AngelUK

We talked to our HV about Dominic's weight 2 years ago. She recommended light products and cutting down on fat. Needless to say I never went to her again.
He has stayed on the same curve ever since he was tiny so I am not too worried about that aspect but obviously he is too heavy for his height, there is no two ways about it. I asked his GP about it and he said to talk to the HV. Well maybe I will try again and get a different HV this time who will actually refer us. However, I am quite sure that they can in fact not recommend anything new that I have not tried myself already.

As for the car seat, no we do not have the problem as we have the The Kiddy Guardianfix Pro 2 which is for group 1,2 and 3. He is not quite 15kg at which the Impact Shield can be disgarded but I am hoping the 200gr that he's lacking for that won't endanger him. Cause there is no way I can either only have him with the impact shield and not Dominic too or vice versa :haha: I don't drive a lot with them however, at the most once or twice a week within the Borough.


----------



## tommyg

HV are a hopeless bunch. My last conversation with mine was 3 years ago.

I wouldn't give a young child diet products either. Because if they take fat out what are they replacing it with?

I wouldn't think it would make much difference to the car seat especially using a 1,2,3. The only reason it came into my head is DS is small and still is stage 1. He is about 15.5kg and 101cm so a little growing room. I have often thought he has to be much stronger than a 15kg 3 year old.


----------



## Natsku

Haven't weighed Maria in ages as the scales have run out of batteries but she was bang on the 50th percentile for both height and weight at her 5 year check up. 

With young children, you can tell if they're a healthy weight if you can see their ribs - that's normal (once they're past the toddler belly stage). If you can't see their ribs, even when coughing or stretching, then I'd be concerned about weight.


----------



## Ro168

I have no idea about bmi. At their 2 year check up my kids were all under the 25th percentile for everything apart from their head. :haha:

DS: 
Height: 32 and 1/4 inch (5-10th percentile)
Weight: 23 pounds (<5th percentile)
Head: 19 and 1/2 inches (75th percentile)

DD: 
Height: 31 and 1/2 inch (5th percentile)
Weight: 24 pounds (10-25 percentile)
Head: 19 and 1/4 inches (75-90th percentile)

DD2:
Height: 30 and 1/4 inches (<5th percentile)
Weight: 20 pounds (<5th percentile)
Head: 18 and 1/2 inches (25-50th percentile)

the percentiles dont take into account they were preemies but I had one doctor who was quite concerned when he read their weights while every other doctor says they were fine. They have all followed the same curve since birth (they were born at 33w6d)


----------



## Ro168

Natsku said:


> Haven't weighed Maria in ages as the scales have run out of batteries but she was bang on the 50th percentile for both height and weight at her 5 year check up.
> 
> With young children, you can tell if they're a healthy weight if you can see their ribs - that's normal (once they're past the toddler belly stage). If you can't see their ribs, even when coughing or stretching, then I'd be concerned about weight.

wow, I didn't know that about their ribs. I've had people say my three are too skinny because you can see their ribs.


----------



## Natsku

Ro168 said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> Haven't weighed Maria in ages as the scales have run out of batteries but she was bang on the 50th percentile for both height and weight at her 5 year check up.
> 
> With young children, you can tell if they're a healthy weight if you can see their ribs - that's normal (once they're past the toddler belly stage). If you can't see their ribs, even when coughing or stretching, then I'd be concerned about weight.
> 
> wow, I didn't know that about their ribs. I've had people say my three are too skinny because you can see their ribs.Click to expand...

Nope, not skinny, just normal for children! That's why people don't recognise when their children are overweight - they don't realise what a healthy weight for a child is supposed to look like (i.e. not the same as an adult)


----------



## Zephram

Natsku is correct, if you can't see ribs at all your child is likely overweight. As everyone gets fatter peoples' perception of what a healthy weight looks like has become skewed and parents are not recognising when their kids are carrying more weight than is healthy.


----------



## wannabump82

I took a picture of Jake this morning and he is no way obese. I found this link and according to this my son's weight is off the chart (24.1 kg and he's 4 years 1 month). 

https://www.rcpch.ac.uk/child-healt...-growth-chart-resources-2-18-years/school-age

I was worried about the new change in the car seat laws as Jake outgrew the group 2 as he was very uncomfortable. I am due another baby in November and it got me thinking how do I fit three car seats into the car but after reading up a child can sit between two car seats with just a seat belt. I'm thinking I might have to put my 7 year old in the group 2 car seat as he will fit but I don't like the idea of putting my 4 year old in the car with just a seat belt.


----------



## wannabump82

This was Jake this morning...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## catty

My son was classed as very overweight. You can childrens bmi on the nhs website they start checking bmi at age 2.
What annoyed me was although it came out he is 'obese' he actually had droped from the 99th centile to the 75th centile but hadnt grown in height. Now for me that shows he isnt putting on weight and therefore how can it really be an issue? 
He still has elastic band wrists though and no i cannot see any of his ribs. He eats veg, fruit, everything (he eats less than his 2 year old sister) i will get there stats tonight


----------



## JaneyScot

Ds1 is on the 51st percentile for bmi

Height = 117cm
Weight = 47lbs

I can see his ribs and I think he looks in proportion. 

Ds2 is 90th percentile for bmi
Height = 101cm
Weight = 39lbs

He is in the healthy bmi range (just) but he does look like he is carrying a little extra weight and this is something I'm trying to address. He was in the overweight bmi range a couple of months ago so moving in the right direction. We eat healthy food but my portion sizes were too large.


----------



## Pearls18

wannabump82 said:


> This was Jake this morning...

Your boy is gorgeous, he does carry a fair more weight than my nearly 6 year old though (on the 50th), if you're concerned hun I would speak to a dr, I read something interesting the other week about portion sizes for kids- it was much smaller than I thought it would be!


----------



## tommyg

Wanabump how tall is he? In centile terms he 99.9 on weight but if he is 75+ on height I wouldn't worry.

But if he isn't I would try to cut portions (esp carbs). Truthfully I wouldn't fancy a 4yo in just a booster and seat belt either. Maybe look for a different seat and remember as of January there is a slight change in the law for booster seats kids need to be 125cm before they can be sold a booster seat. They can use one if they are already but not be sold a new one.


----------



## AngelUK

Tommyg why would you not worry if his height was above the 75th curve? Dominic is and he is on the 98th for weight. I would love not to worry but the NHS calculater says he is very overweight. :(


----------



## wannabump82

tommyg said:


> Wanabump how tall is he? In centile terms he 99.9 on weight but if he is 75+ on height I wouldn't worry.
> 
> But if he isn't I would try to cut portions (esp carbs). Truthfully I wouldn't fancy a 4yo in just a booster and seat belt either. Maybe look for a different seat and remember as of January there is a slight change in the law for booster seats kids need to be 125cm before they can be sold a booster seat. They can use one if they are already but not be sold a new one.

He's 110 cm - I will have to see if I can find a wider fit but bearing in mind that come November I will have a baby seat and a 7 year old.


----------



## wannabump82

AngelUK said:


> Tommyg why would you not worry if his height was above the 75th curve? Dominic is and he is on the 98th for weight. I would love not to worry but the NHS calculater says he is very overweight. :(

I was wondering that as well as Jake is classed as obese...I know he is a little chunky but I certainly wouldn't say obese.


----------



## Quartz

In terms of car seats I spoke to fitters when DS had to go to a booster seat as he had grown out of the 5 point harness. he said that its nothing to do with age at all - age is merely a guide to indicate to parents when they should be considering moving seats. They should always weigh them to check they are over the weight limit for selling. A small 5 year old for example could still be in a 5 point harness. Once you have reached 18kg you are safe in a high backed booster. Its not high backed booster seats which its changing its just a booster seat. At 3 year 9 months DS is as tall as a lot of 5 year olds (he is as tall as quite a few reception children (who are now Year 1) and only 2 children in the year above are taller than him. People struggle with the concept he is not starting school until September 2017 particularly as his vocabularly is up there with a 5 year old as well.

My DS is also seen on the NHS calculator as very overweight. He is not he is broad shouldered (far broader than his sister) has muscles appearing on his arms (he can hold his own body weight so has brilliant upper body strength) and you can clearly see his ribs when he stands up. He wont eat many Carbs (his diet is protein (eggs, fish, cheese) and fruit and veg with porridge and toast thrown in). Its as if even at a young age he knows what is best for his body type. He gets plenty of exercise and I suspect when he is older is going to a gym going 6ft 4 type whose BMI always sits at the high end of the scale.

That is not to say I dont think obese children exist - they do I have seen them but they look it and I think that is the key. Charlie does not look fat his body fat percentage is probably similar to a child who weighs less than him but his body is already creating muscle.

Sorry to go on but such a blanket measurement really annoys me. Obesity should be a visual thing and a diet thing rather than a statistic.


----------



## wannabump82

Pearls18 said:


> wannabump82 said:
> 
> 
> This was Jake this morning...
> 
> Your boy is gorgeous, he does carry a fair more weight than my nearly 6 year old though (on the 50th), if you're concerned hun I would speak to a dr, I read something interesting the other week about portion sizes for kids- it was much smaller than I thought it would be!Click to expand...

Thanks hun everyone says he looks like me so I'll take that :thumbup:

He is tall and he does have chunky thighs but I still wouldn't put him at obese


----------



## Quartz

wannabump82 said:


> tommyg said:
> 
> 
> Wanabump how tall is he? In centile terms he 99.9 on weight but if he is 75+ on height I wouldn't worry.
> 
> But if he isn't I would try to cut portions (esp carbs). Truthfully I wouldn't fancy a 4yo in just a booster and seat belt either. Maybe look for a different seat and remember as of January there is a slight change in the law for booster seats kids need to be 125cm before they can be sold a booster seat. They can use one if they are already but not be sold a new one.
> 
> He's 110 cm - I will have to see if I can find a wider fit but bearing in mind that come November I will have a baby seat and a 7 year old.Click to expand...

In terms of car seats surely he should be in the high backed booster and the 7 year old a booster seat in the middle - its 5 years and 125 cm for the new law for them.


----------



## wannabump82

In terms of car seats surely he should be in the high backed booster and the 7 year old a booster seat in the middle - its 5 years and 125 cm for the new law for them.[/QUOTE]

Thanks - I was aware of Jake being in a high backed booster seat my concern was that he doesn't fit into them comfortably unless I can find a wider one. My other worry was fitting a high backed booster seat, a baby seat (as I am due in December) and a booster seat...I did find this:-

"No room for a third child seat in the back of the car: If its not possible to fit a third car seat into the back seat of the car, a child over the age of 3 can sit in the rear  in the middle, between the 2 other car seats  using only an adult seat belt."


----------



## AngelUK

wannabump your boy is very tall for his age so I am thinking that he is probably also at a very high % curve for height so must be in proportion. Visually Id not call your boy obese either, he looks a lot like Dominic body wise who has a bit of a belly and chunky arms and thighs. But Dominic is older and not as tall as your boy so that puts him just above the 75% height.


----------



## wannabump82

Thanks Angel that makes sense - I think its strange having my first child who is shorter for his age and slim and then Jake comes along and he seems to keep growing. I wouldn't mind but I'm only 5ft 1 and hubby is 5 ft 9 - I know hubby has family members who are over 6ft so it must be from his side as my side as more like munchkins :laugh2:


----------



## Quartz

wannabump82 said:


> In terms of car seats surely he should be in the high backed booster and the 7 year old a booster seat in the middle - its 5 years and 125 cm for the new law for them.

Thanks - I was aware of Jake being in a high backed booster seat my concern was that he doesn't fit into them comfortably unless I can find a wider one. My other worry was fitting a high backed booster seat, a baby seat (as I am due in December) and a booster seat...I did find this:-

"No room for a third child seat in the back of the car: If its not possible to fit a third car seat into the back seat of the car, a child over the age of 3 can sit in the rear  in the middle, between the 2 other car seats  using only an adult seat belt."[/QUOTE]

Charlie has always been fine with a high backed booster and he has similar stats to your son. We have two wide boosters and can fit a bubblebum (and my bum in my parents car) for the times we have a third.


----------



## Quartz

AngelUK said:


> wannabump your boy is very tall for his age so I am thinking that he is probably also at a very high % curve for height so must be in proportion. Visually Id not call your boy obese either, he looks a lot like Dominic body wise who has a bit of a belly and chunky arms and thighs. But Dominic is older and not as tall as your boy so that puts him just above the 75% height.

See I always thought DOminic was taller as well I guess that is the difference Charlie has always been 96 and 99th (though it still makes him overweight)

DD though was 75th for weight and 50th for height at 4 she is now the slenderist thing imaginable and has put on 3lbs in 3 years


----------



## wannabump82

Thanks Quartz - Maybe the one I had was rubbish...I will have to take Jake with me so he can try them out.


----------



## tommyg

Wanabump have I got this right, he is 24kg, 110cm and 4 years one month?

I've just pulled out my Red Book, 99.6 for weight & 98th centile for height. In my head that sounds pretty well proportioned. That is the reason why looking at kids weight in isolation is plain stupid. If you look at the height predictor assuming he stays on the 98th he will be 6ft 2. Enjoy looking down to your little boy while you can, won't be long before he is towering over you!!!!

If somebody was to look at my sons weight in isolation they might decide at 16kg 9th centile he is underweight however at 102cm tall he is actual only 2nd centile for height. So reasonably well proportioned. And another reason why looking at weight in isolation is stupid.


----------



## wannabump82

tommyg said:


> Wanabump have I got this right, he is 24kg, 110cm and 4 years one month?
> 
> I've just pulled out my Red Book, 99.6 for weight & 98th centile for height. In my head that sounds pretty well proportioned. That is the reason why looking at kids weight in isolation is plain stupid. If you look at the height predictor assuming he stays on the 98th he will be 6ft 2. Enjoy looking down to your little boy while you can, won't be long before he is towering over you!!!!
> 
> If somebody was to look at my sons weight in isolation they might decide at 16kg 9th centile he is underweight however at 102cm tall he is actual only 2nd centile for height. So reasonably well proportioned. And another reason why looking at weight in isolation is stupid.

Yes that's right.

Tell me about it...at this rate he will be towering over me by the age of 10! And as us Brits say I think he will be built like a brick sh!t house &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## tommyg

Yip

I've just had a play about with the NHS Calculator, mine comes out at 45th centile. How the hell does that work??? But it is nonsense to say that 2 kids who are similar proportioned both slightly higher weight centile than height can be so different.


----------



## lau86

Ds1 38lb 105cm approx 25 centile for weight and 9-25 for height

Ds2 28lb 91cm (roughly!) looks like 25-50 for both height and weight

They're just having a look st the growth charts
I think both of mine look really healthy, any more fat on them and id say they'd be chubby especially the youngest

Dd is 7.7 kg at 8 months, 50th centile but she looks big imo and is making her way out of 9-12 month sleep suits. Funny as I think she's going to be like me and ds1 like his dad (I'm tall for a woman and hubby only a few inches taller than me)


----------



## tommyg

https://www.nature.com/ejcn/journal/v56/n12/full/1601473a.html

Have a read if that link works. It is quite wordy but using the weight / height charts, if a child is 3 centile bands different in weight and height they are classed as obese.

However about half way down the article some researcher concluded (the same as I did) when short children's stats are converted using BMI & bmi charts that holds true. But when they do it with tall children it equates to one centile band difference. So really they question the use of BMI in taller kids. And at a glance they also said that it was the opposite for underweight children.


----------



## Rainbow82

tommyg said:


> Yip
> 
> I've just had a play about with the NHS Calculator, mine comes out at 45th centile. How the hell does that work??? But it is nonsense to say that 2 kids who are similar proportioned both slightly higher weight centile than height can be so different.

It is because the range for weight is much wider than the range for height so the further up the percentiles you go the more disparate they become. If you look at the charts in the red book you will see the lines in the height chart are roughly evenly spread but in the weight chart the higher up the percentiles you go the bigger the gaps between the centile lines become. Therefore for a child on 50th percentile for height their ideal weight is probably also 50th percentile but for a child on 95th percentile their ideal weight (not allowing for body type etc) might be the 90th percentile. 

OP your son does not look obese but as you say he does look a little chunky. If his diet is healthy and he is active I really would t worry too much at this point but it would be worth realigning him in six months to make sure his bmi hasn't increased.


----------



## lau86

also have your kids always been on those centiles? Mine haven't really moved much from their centile since they were born which makes me think that's their natural build


----------



## tommyg

When mine was born he was 50th for both. By 6 weeks he'd dropped to 9th for everything including head.
His weight never left 9th but at some point between then at 18mths height dropped to 2nd - I keep waiting on a growth spurt lol.


----------



## AngelUK

Dominic has been on the same % for height and weight for at least the last 3 years. So I also think it may just be his build. Sebastian has dropped down the curve for weight quite a bit in a year (50th to 2nd) but only from 75% to 50% for height which I don't find as alarming.


----------



## AngelUK

We just measured Dominic as he seemed to have had a growth spurt and he did! He grew 2 cm in the last month! He is now 109cm and at 22 kg he is now on the 97th and 'only' "overweight" as opposed to "very overweight" :happydance:


----------



## Quartz

AngelUK said:


> We just measured Dominic as he seemed to have had a growth spurt and he did! He grew 2 cm in the last month! He is now 109cm and at 22 kg he is now on the 97th and 'only' "overweight" as opposed to "very overweight" :happydance:

He is almost exactly the same as Charlie then (in fact pretty identical!).

Charlie was born as 50th centile for both (he was 8lb4 at 41weeks) and in fact was the same as his sister. Its only when he was born he grew quickly and was at 75th for both at 6 months and 95th for both by 1 and is now the 98th!


----------



## AngelUK

I shall have to check in the red book what Dominic's curve is for height but I don't think he would be 98th for height.

ETA I checked and he is between the 75th and 91st.

ETA oh goodness but Sebastian has also grown and I just checked his BMI again and at 14.8kg and 105cm he is now on the 1st centile curve and officially underweight. Blast and bugger! Must get some calories in him without also giving them to Dominic. :( :cry:


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Joshua is 6 years 9 months(almost)

120cm - 3ft 9 and 3st 13lb - about 55lb


----------



## wannabump82

Good morning all,

I have found Jake's newborn statistics:-

Length: 51 cm - above 95th percentile
Weight: 7.4lb - between 25th and 50th percentile 
HC - 36.5 - above 95th percentile

So although his length has always been in the upper range, his weight hasn't always been. He was born 39 + 0. 

The fact that his weight and height are now in proportion (even though its in the upper range) I'm happy!


----------



## sabby52

I have just realised how little my son weighs, he is almost the same weight as some of the 5-6 year olds here :haha: My son will be 9 in October and weighs exactly 56lbs :wacko: In the past 7 years he has only gained 28lbs :wacko: although he is being assessed for ADHD so that may be why his weight gain is so little :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is 4 years 11 months (5 on August 7th). He's around 114-116cm. Weight I'm unsure he was weighed in January and was about 17kg. I think he's about 18kg/39lbs now he's put some weight on but not much. Just checked the NHS calculator he's 5th centile which makes sense. He's quite tall and doesn't eat as much as he should. 

He has a little pot belly because he has quite bad constipation but I think he looks fine. He's growing so getting what he needs :)

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-07-23%2014.07.16.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-07-23%2014.07.54.jpg


----------



## morri

Mine is 3.6 years old is 104 cm and 17 kg.(37.5 pound)
puts her just below the 85 for height (probably 80th)and just above 75th for weight/age, and 85th for weight/height.

Havent got a scale either, but all the chemists here have a scale which is for public use.
i use this site https://www.who.int/childgrowth/standards/en/


----------



## CaptainMummy

morri said:


> Mine is 3.6 years old is 104 cm and 17 kg.(37.5 pound)
> puts her just below the 85 for height (probably 80th)and just above 75th for weight/age, and 85th for weight/height.
> 
> Havent got a scale either, but all the chemists here have a scale which is for public use.
> i use this site https://www.who.int/childgrowth/standards/en/

I just used this for my dd2 (turns 3 in one month)

She is just above 15th for weight
Just below 15th for height
Just below 50th for height to weight (which Im guessing means she is a perfectly proportionate shorty?)

She wears a size 6 shoe :)

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/aug%2016/DSC_1229_zpsshkrscvg.jpg


----------



## morri

lo wears size 11 shoes(uk) (29 EU ) she is tall ish, for everything but theres a couple of kids her age at playschool who are taller than her :)(and some who are same size but 1.5 or more years older ;)
Her first shoes for walking were a UK size 7 ;)


----------



## Pearls18

morri said:


> lo wears size 11 shoes(uk) (29 EU ) she is tall ish, for everything but theres a couple of kids her age at playschool who are taller than her :)(and some who are same size but 1.5 or more years older ;)
> Her first shoes for walking were a UK size 7 ;)

My son is about to turn 6 and is still in size 10 bless him!


----------



## Quartz

Pearls18 said:


> morri said:
> 
> 
> lo wears size 11 shoes(uk) (29 EU ) she is tall ish, for everything but theres a couple of kids her age at playschool who are taller than her :)(and some who are same size but 1.5 or more years older ;)
> Her first shoes for walking were a UK size 7 ;)
> 
> My son is about to turn 6 and is still in size 10 bless him!Click to expand...

My 2 both wear a size 11 at 71/2 and nearly 4. Its meant I have not managed to even pass on plimsolls from one to the other


----------



## Pearls18

Quartz said:


> Pearls18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morri said:
> 
> 
> lo wears size 11 shoes(uk) (29 EU ) she is tall ish, for everything but theres a couple of kids her age at playschool who are taller than her :)(and some who are same size but 1.5 or more years older ;)
> Her first shoes for walking were a UK size 7 ;)
> 
> My son is about to turn 6 and is still in size 10 bless him!Click to expand...
> 
> My 2 both wear a size 11 at 71/2 and nearly 4. Its meant I have not managed to even pass on plimsolls from one to the otherClick to expand...

Ha how odd! My two have very slow growing feet, their shoes wear out before they actually grow out of them!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is a size 11 shoe too :)


----------



## Tasha

K is eight years three months and 112cm 52 lb

O is one year and almost two months he weighs 22lb not sure on height


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly is 4.5 years old and weighs 35 lbs. I'm can't remember her height exactly but it's around 98cms. She's pretty petite for her age.


----------



## wannabump82

Just out to buy Charlie and Jake their school shoes and Charlie (7 yrs 1 month) is a UK size 1 and Jake (4 years 1 month) is a UK size 10.


----------



## liz1985

I weighed and measured both dd and ds today and put them into the nhs thing today after reading this as was curious.

Ds

Age: 4 years 8months
Weight: 23.3kg
Height: 111cm
Shoe size uk 12

Dd
Age: 2years 7months
Weight:16.5kg
Height:91cm
Shoe size uk 7

Both came back as very overweight which i thought they would. I do monitor their weight as they are both chubby, allthough ds is really slimming out now. Ds has actually lost almost a kg since april.

I like to keep track as i dont want them to be over weight as they grow up but i also dont overly worry. They have both always been bigger children. Even when exclusivley bf both were on the 95th+ centile for weight. They eat a very healthy and varied diet, way healthier than a few children i know who's weight would be classed as a healthy weight. They both go swimming at least once, sometimes twice a week, and dd goes dancing plus all the general day to day running around they do.


----------



## Neko

I had to convert my inches and pounds into metric. Avery is 46.5 inches (118 cm) and 48 pounds (21.7 k). She has always had huge feet and wears a US size one now. When she was 10 months and needed walking shoes, she got a 5.5.

This gives her a BMI of 17.6 or 76th percentile. When she was younger, her BMI came out around 87th percentile and her pediatrician had a fit, with a long talk about her eating habits. I never thought she was overweight when she was just turned 3, she certainly didn't look like it. It was very frustrating. She's slimmed down a bit in the past couple years, although the pediatrician told me she is still a little heavy. IMO, she doesn't look overweight, this is her on Saturday.


----------



## Bevziibubble

She looks perfect! So cute :)


----------



## wannabump82

Neko said:


> I had to convert my inches and pounds into metric. Avery is 46.5 inches (118 cm) and 48 pounds (21.7 k). She has always had huge feet and wears a US size one now. When she was 10 months and needed walking shoes, she got a 5.5.
> 
> This gives her a BMI of 17.6 or 76th percentile. When she was younger, her BMI came out around 87th percentile and her pediatrician had a fit, with a long talk about her eating habits. I never thought she was overweight when she was just turned 3, she certainly didn't look like it. It was very frustrating. She's slimmed down a bit in the past couple years, although the pediatrician told me she is still a little heavy. IMO, she doesn't look overweight, this is her on Saturday.

She doesn't look overweight at all but she does look quite tall x


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet:
Age - 7 years 2 months
Height - 120cm
Weight - 37 lbs
Shoe size - 10.5 

Max:
Age - 6 years 1 month
Height - 121.5 CM
Weight- 48lbs
Shoe size - 12.5

Unsure of BMI! Both are slim build though, H even more so, she still wears age 2y knickers cause shes got no hips or bum to keep them up :dohh:


----------



## tommyg

2y knickers, do they not end up being too short, barely covering their bum?
DS has a mix of 2-3 & 3-4 years in his drawer. I was trying to work out when to get rid of the 2-3y ones.


----------



## sarah0108

tommyg said:


> 2y knickers, do they not end up being too short, barely covering their bum?
> DS has a mix of 2-3 & 3-4 years in his drawer. I was trying to work out when to get rid of the 2-3y ones.

No, she's very very slim built! Anything bigger just doesn't stay up!


----------

